# Grey Seal in Norfolk



## Whitefiver (Aug 26, 2015)

As was mentioned in a previous Norfolk post, Grey Seal were expanding from Glandford (where they roast and have a cafe) and opening in Blakeney, and now in Wells Next the Sea too. Friendly and knowledgeable places with Aeropress and V60 available, as well as espresso. The Guatemalan beans were lovely, but the "To the Point" beans were not too our liking. through the espresso machine, at least.

If you are in the mood, the pastries also take some beating, especially the Almond Croissants. Shame I won't be back before November!


----------



## Tinker (Jun 8, 2016)

Have tried the one at Glandford in the Veggie Café. Fabulous flat white.


----------



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)

Expanding on an old post...

I finally managed to visit the Grey Seal roastery at Glandford, after a few years of visiting their cafes. Their main contact, Ben was very obliging in letting me quiz him and take photos.

They now have four cafes, and also serve in another cafe (which is veggie, but great!) on site at the roastery. They are also expanding into baking which was in progress at the time.

Their cafes are good, and completely refreshing for the area. Seemingly good value as well if you're used to some city prices. The staff were polite, and knowledgable but not obsessive. Even so, the coffee was good (read that as: I could taste actual flavour notes in some detail). They really have the monopoly in 'speciality' coffee in north Norfolk.

The roastery was pleasantly barn-like. They had one roaster going, and a small but nice variety of beans on offer. They do subscriptions and this side of business seems to be increasing in demand.

It's a bit more than some mainstream subscriptions, but worth a go if you want a left field choice.

I picked up a couple of bags, but won't try it seriously until my Niche arrives.


----------

